# First attempt at knurling



## jhanko (Aug 19, 2008)

I was a little bored today, so I stood in front of the lathe until I produced something. I decided to try making a Surefire E-series body. I also decided that I would try the knurling tool that came with the Chinese quick change tool post (Aloris clone). I was COMPLETELY BLOWN AWAY at the quality of the knurl this thing was capable of. I must also add that this is the last time I'll be using this tool. I've read many times that this type of tool is bad for a mini-lathe and I couldn't agree more. I consider my lathe to be one of the better mini's out there, but I watched the torture this knurling tool dished out. The carriage was struggling to stay in track and when I was finished, the gibs on the cross slide and compound were sloppy loose. Had to spend an hour getting those back tight & smooth. This tool may be OK with a big lathe with some real mass to it, but I think I'll wait until I can afford a scizzor type tool before I knurl again. Now for some pics. This piece is fresh off the lathe, The only thing I did to it is wash it off with dishwashing liquid and a toothbrush...

Jeff


----------



## jch79 (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice job! :thumbsup:

I know it doesn't have anything to do with the knurling, but I like the curvy bell-shaped collar on the head side.

Thanks for sharing! 
john


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 19, 2008)

DAMN! Nice Job!!!:twothumbs

That looks really cool!!

I wish I had a lathe....:sigh:


----------



## ICUDoc (Aug 19, 2008)

Super job! Hard to watch your lathe suffer, though, isn't it!


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Aug 19, 2008)

John,

Nice work for your first try!

Now, do tell--what tool/technique did you use for the curved transition to the head?


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 19, 2008)

This is your first lathe, right? Ever used one before? If not I salute you.



PhotonFanatic said:


> Now, do tell--what tool/technique did you use for the curved transition to the head?




I'm guessing either a hand ground HSS bit or done by hand cranking the dials. Sand paper and a file help too.


----------



## ambientmind (Aug 19, 2008)

nice work! I don't have a lathe, but every time I see work like this, it makes me want one more and more. Keep it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## jhanko (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. I love trying new things on this machine.



PhotonFanatic said:


> Now, do tell--what tool/technique did you use for the curved transition to the head?



I got the rough dimensions from slowly jogging the X and Y axis. I cleaned up the outside radius with file. The inside radius was finished with sandpaper wrapped on a #2 phillips screwdriver. First with 240 grit, then 600.



Mirage_Man said:


> This is your first lathe, right? Ever used one before? If not I salute you.



Yes, it's my first lathe and no, I never used one before. I have been off work, stuck in the house for 6 months now due to a knee injury. I've been spending a lot of time in front of this machine since I got it. Nothing beats hands-on learning. On a side note, I got bored again and took it downstairs and buffed it to a mirror finish. It really looks beautiful. One thing I just realized is that I really don't have a use for it, so I will be giving it away. Details to follow shortly...

Jeff


----------



## desertrat21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow! That's tremendous. I've never been exposed to metalworking and wouldn't even know where to start. It seems so overwhelming. Anybody live in or near Albuquerque? I'd love to look over someones shoulder so I could learn how to make something like that. E-series lights are a favorite of mine and I can't imagine anything more fulfilling that fabricating custom parts! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 19, 2008)

> so I will be giving it away


That would sell in a heartbeat on Custom B/S/T


----------



## jhanko (Aug 19, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> That would sell in a heartbeat on Custom B/S/T



Yeah, I know but I feel the need to give something back. I have something fun planned for a give-away, but for some reason, I can't post in the CPF Auctions, Give-Aways & Fund Raisers section of the Marketplace. Do I need to contact a Moderator first or should I just put it in Buy/Sell/Trade?

Jeff


----------



## wquiles (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice work Jeff 

Will


----------

